# Specialized CruX vs. Diverge



## sgtrobo (Aug 26, 2014)

hiya. a few questions about the Specy CruX

First, some info:

- I'm a clyde, ~250ish lbs
- I am not looking to win any races
- I am looking to ride this thing pretty hard, i.e. a good bit of gravel and divots and such, as well as century+ rides that include both pavement and Humvee/tank trails on the back training area roads of the local military base
-I've been riding for about 8 months now, so I still don't know what the hell I'm doing, but I know it's fun

so my questions

1. Trying to figure out which is more appropriate for how I plan to use it. I want to maintain some degree of road comfort and speed, yet still be able to hammer off-road in the gravel and dirt

2. I'm a big dude, so I need stiffness in the bike, especially the front fork and wheel so I don't get that horrid, hideous rotor rub. Do either of these have thru-axles? I can't seem to find the information on the Specialized webpage. 

3. Wheelset is important as well. Out of curiosity, which wheelset is considered 'higher end', the AXIS 3.0 (Diverge) or the 2.0 (CruX)?

4. The CruX Elite and the Diverge SmartWeld are almost identical in price. Both have the 105 groupset and hydraulic brakes. The CruX is carbon, the Diverge is alloy. Pricing being the same strikes me as a bit odd, what else about the Diverge is superior to warrant the price point?

5. Max tire size either of these fellows can hold? The CruX Elite EVO comes with 38c, the Diverge comes with 30/32

well, those are the only questions I have figured out to ask just yet. Anything else of importance, please feel free to chime in. Thanks a ton.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

sgtrobo said:


> hiya. a few questions about the Specy CruX
> 
> First, some info:
> 
> ...


Some of the Diverges have thru-axles. The carbon ones have front and rear, and the smartweld is just front. All the others are standard QR. There might be a new Crux with thru-axles this fall.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

*Crux Vs. Diverge*

I would make your selection based on maximum desired tire size and also percent of time that you will spend on road vs. off-road.

I hate to say it but a Crux with 700x33mm tires rides so nice on both road and dirt that it somewhat makes a Diverge redundant.

I am a Crux owner but I would be hesitant to buy either bike at the moment.

Diverge- I hate the proprietary 135mm thru axle rear. Total deal breaker IMO. You want to get a bike that takes all popular wheels/hubs without dicking around. 
Otherwise a cool bike.

Crux- This bike will likely switch to thru axle in 2016- hopefully 142mm thru axle (see above).

If I were buying a cross/gravel bike at the moment it would be a Santa Cruz Stigmata.
Geometry is very much like a Crux, it has 142mm thru axle, and thru axle front, they did a nice job with internal routing of disc housing, and price is great.
What is not to like?


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 26, 2014)

bootsie_cat said:


> If I were buying a cross/gravel bike at the moment it would be a Santa Cruz Stigmata.
> Geometry is very much like a Crux, it has 142mm thru axle, and thru axle front, they did a nice job with internal routing of disc housing, and price is great.
> What is not to like?



the Stigmata is near the top of the list for me as well. It's just the most expensive of the ones I'm looking at.

the thru axle and what seems to be the bomber wheelset really makes me like the idea.

i just wonder how upright some of these CX bikes are. I like a more upright riding position, as opposed to a racing position


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Compare the stack and reach to other bikes that fit you well.
Most cross/gravel bikes have taller stack because the fork length is much longer than the fork length on a road bike.
I also do not like my bars too low.
For instance I find a Specialized Tarmac to be too low for me, but I can comfortably ride a Crux with only 5mm os spacers under my stem.
I know that the Stigmata fits very much like a Crux. I ride a 54cm Crux and I would also ride a 54cm Stigmata.
Last thing I might add is that though the Stgmata may be at the top of what you want to spend it may ultimately save you money because it future proofs you.
I believe it has all of the changes that other makers will seek to make in 2016.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 26, 2014)

bootsie_cat said:


> Compare the stack and reach to other bikes that fit you well.


so the only drop bar bike I've ever owned is a salsa Fargo. 

Fargo - Stack 638, reach 370
so using this as a point of comparison, the bikes I've been looking the most at (excluding the Specialized AWOL since it has no stack and reach geometry #s), organized by 'biggest stack" *ahem* :

AWOL - *Stack 617, reach 392 edit - i rode one of these awhile ago and loved it*
Vaya - Stack 590, reach 365
Niner RLT - Stack 575, reach 375
Pivot Vault - Stack 570, reach 388
Stigmata - Stack 566, reach 383
Niner BSB - Stack 565, reach 377
CruX Elite EVO - Stack 566, reach 379
Diverge Comp - Stack 564, Reach 380
Norco Search - Stack 562, Reach 376
Norco Threshold - Stack 552, Reach 379
Warbird - Stack 548, reach 373


so out of these, none of them come close to being as upright as the Fargo, but the Vaya, CruX and Stigmata come close (along with a few others)?



bootsie_cat said:


> Most cross/gravel bikes have taller stack because the fork length is much longer than the fork length on a road bike.
> I also do not like my bars too low.
> For instance I find a Specialized Tarmac to be too low for me, but I can comfortably ride a Crux with only 5mm os spacers under my stem.
> I know that the Stigmata fits very much like a Crux. I ride a 54cm Crux and I would also ride a 54cm Stigmata.


it seems I would as well, at least, that's what I used as my comparison point, I used medium, 53 or 54cm for all bikes.



bootsie_cat said:


> Last thing I might add is that though the Stgmata may be at the top of what you want to spend it may ultimately save you money because it future proofs you.
> I believe it has all of the changes that other makers will seek to make in 2016.


which changes? Other than Thru-axle, that is. I don't know about changes. I do know that ideally, I'd have a more upright, lighter-weight ride with thru-axles and a really sturdy wheelset; disc brakes are a requirement (no rim brakes allowed)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 26, 2014)

why the heck would Giant and Specialized hide the stack and reach geometry #s for the AWOL (Specialized) and both the Anyroad and Revolt (Giant)??? What the heck?


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I guess the question is "do you need the front end height of the fargo?" or is that all you have ridden.
I just looked up a Fargo and to the best I can tell it is a 29er that they pout drop bars on. This raises the front end height even more than a normal cross fork.
Try out a Crux or Stgmata and then decide.

Changes might be rear spacing as well.
Right now the Crux is 135mm QR- who knows what they will change it to.
The Diverge is a weird proprietary 135mm that does not play well with other wheels.
They may also move to an internally routed hose for front fork.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 26, 2014)

bootsie_cat said:


> I guess the question is "do you need the front end height of the fargo?" or is that all you have ridden.
> I just looked up a Fargo and to the best I can tell it is a 29er that they pout drop bars on. This raises the front end height even more than a normal cross fork.
> Try out a Crux or Stgmata and then decide.
> 
> ...



Fargo is all I've ever really ridden. Yes, it is exactly a 29er MTB iwth drop bars (Salsa El Mariachi, in fact)

So the Diverge has a proprietary rear hub size? oh hell no. Scratch that from the list. Not interested in that at all.


----------



## keifla123 (Jan 14, 2013)

sgtrobo said:


> Fargo is all I've ever really ridden. Yes, it is exactly a 29er MTB iwth drop bars (Salsa El Mariachi, in fact)


While the Fargo is similar to the El Mariachi the geometry is QUITE different between the two. However you are correct that it is a drop bar mountain bike so it rides quite upright.

I had a Crux and hated how it felt. The geometry looked good but in reality the frame just did not ride very nicely. I was very interested in the Diverge until I found out about the proprietary rear wheel spacing. That killed it for me as well.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 26, 2014)

keifla123 said:


> While the Fargo is similar to the El Mariachi the geometry is QUITE different between the two. However you are correct that it is a drop bar mountain bike so it rides quite upright.
> 
> I had a Crux and hated how it felt. The geometry looked good but in reality the frame just did not ride very nicely. I was very interested in the Diverge until I found out about the proprietary rear wheel spacing. That killed it for me as well.



they started with a mariachi and adjusted the geometry to fit the drop bars


----------

